# Understanding RCI points or weeks conversion



## Smokatoke (Mar 3, 2013)

I am new to ownership and have been researching a lot, especially RCI points because the unit I bought was already on RCI points system which I can convert my deeded week into 98k points. I am confused on a couple of points that I have not seen answered or have been confused by the answers and would request clarification from the pros out there:

Are points just a convenience they sell people? Seems like an instant gratification hock to make you feel like you traded your unused timeshare into points without the worry of TP, etc. and then its on you to use those points. But based on the poor points inventory stories I read sounds like a crummy upgrade gimmick? Are people often stuck with a lot of points because there is no inventory to spend on? 

Then I read conflicting reports that the HUGE benefit of points and weeks like I have is dual view into inventory, and getting week based inventory ported into point based inventory. Is this actually true? Seems like this would definitely make the point system very beneficial but then begs the large question why is there a difference of inventory within the same resort? How is it determined what falls into points inventory vs weeks?

The frequent example would be using RCI points for a DVC. Sounds like there is greater weeks inventory vs points inventory? So if I want to get into something good like a DVC even if I have a stockpile of RCI points, my best shot would be trading via week inventory instead because of inventory limitations for points? Unless it is true I can port a week in weeks inventory over to points inventory by calling?


----------



## ampaholic (Mar 3, 2013)

I always recommend buying (resale of course) another unit ALREADY converted to points instead of "porting" an existing unit into RCI Points. The reason is simple - most resorts use the RCI Points conversion process as a source of revenue - charging as much as $5000 for what RCI charges "only" $500 for.

Now don't get me wrong I am a capitalist at heart - but $500 to $5000 for 15 or 20 minutes of paperwork and record keeping seems stiff to me.

There are many already converted units out there to be had for a song - go that way - you can always give the existing unit away on the Bargain Deals Board.

The three most important things to consider with RCI Points are:

1. Your home resort and home group matters because:
You get a 303 day reservation at all RCI Points resorts (good)
You get 304-334 days out at your home group (better but still $149 for a reservation)
You get 335-364 days out at your home resort (best). I have a home resort where we go often, so I can book 12 months from now, a full 2 months before any non owners can, and the exchange fee is much less.

I also have Grandview unit so I am grouped with all the Dailymanagement group and can get reservations 304-334 days out - before any other RCI Points members can (except the Grandview owners).

Oh, and when you book into your home resort within the owners ARP you will only need to pay between zero and $40 bucks for a reservation! Cheap, cheap, cheap.

2. Don't get too many points - I used to have more but have pared down to 101K points every year and that's perfect for how we vacation.
Go here or here to learn how many points you'll need to do what you want to do. You can always rent more points to fill out a vacation - but having extra can be an issue to use before they expire (but not as bad as a fixed week getting ready to expire).

3. When you buy don't overpay: A real smokin' solid deal is less than a penny per point in MF's costs along with closing under $300 and this years points thrown in for for free. A reasonable deal would be points @ a penny to 1.5 cents each in MF's along with $500 in closing and no free points IF it's at a resort you want for a home resort. A red week gives you more points per MF (generally) than a white or blue week.

I own a Red/White week 1bed Triennial at Grandview for which I get 16,337 points every year for $116 MF each year (7/10th of a penny per point) - and I'll never set foot on the Grandview Grounds, I use the points to go elsewhere. I bought it for $52. (plus 225 closing) on eBay - I'm happy with that.


----------



## Smokatoke (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks ampaholic, I was just reading your post on another thread and it was helpful. I did the math and got the same point value conversion you did although mine is annual usage. I did buy mine already on the points system, so my real only concern is inventory between the two systems. I plan on staying at grandview at least once a year to every other year but would like to explore other areas just as local like San Diego and a nice throw in would be a DVC since I am only 60 min from disneyland.


----------



## ampaholic (Mar 3, 2013)

If you have opened an RCI Points account you will get a complementary "weeks" account as well - but you have to call RCI and set it up.

With your complementary "weeks" account you can shop the weeks side to your heart content - however without a week to deposit you won't be able to exchange on the weeks side (no TPU in your account).

On the points side you will see "weeks" resorts blended in with the points resorts in your searches. They will be obvious since they usually have just one day a week check in/out and you can see them up to 24 months out. 

Happy hunting


----------



## Smokatoke (Mar 3, 2013)

Lets say I opt to use my deeded week instead of point conversion, at that point would I be eligible to trade the week into TPU? I ask because it seems like there are better trades possible in weeks trade vs points based on low pure point inventory through RCI points? Is this accurate?

How is point inventory allocated vs week inventory? What I don't fully understand is why a resort on points system allocates its inventory differently for weeks and points. Why aren't they pooled so those who upgraded to points have the benefit of reserving whatever is available?


----------



## ampaholic (Mar 3, 2013)

Smokatoke said:


> Lets say I opt to use my deeded week instead of point conversion, at that point would I be eligible to trade the week into TPU? I ask because it seems like there are better trades possible in weeks trade vs points based on low pure point inventory through RCI points? Is this accurate?


Your timeshare is not "deeded" either as points or weeks - the deed is your "title document" only.

If your week has been enrolled into RCI Points you can "un-enroll" it at any time - either permanently or for one use cycle.

To take it out of points for 1 use cycle - you have to contact RCI Points between 13 months and 12 months prior to the use cycle and reserve it for your use. You can then deposit it with anyone you choose (except RCI weeks) or even rent it out.

If you want to drop it from the RCI Points program permanently - call RCI and ask for a dis-enrollment form - they will mail it to you. just remember at 12 months out the interval is theirs period, So you must drop it out prior to 12 months out.

If it is permanently dropped from RCI Points you can do whatever you want with it - even deposit it into RCI Weeks (as I recall) - call RCI to check this if you want.



Smokatoke said:


> How is point inventory allocated vs week inventory? What I don't fully understand is why a resort on points system allocates its inventory differently for weeks and points. Why aren't they pooled so those who upgraded to points have the benefit of reserving whatever is available?



RCI is a mysterious and sometimes confusing land full of Griffons and unicorns - how they allocate things is a magic seldom understood by us mere mortals - sorry


----------



## Smokatoke (Mar 3, 2013)

ampaholic said:


> Your timeshare is not "deeded" either as points or weeks - the deed is your "title document" only.
> 
> If your week has been enrolled into RCI Points you can "un-enroll" it at any time - either permanently or for one use cycle.
> 
> ...



Ive read people just let their membership lapse and it fell out of the points system automatically? I am thinking about using points for the next year or two to see how it plays out. Figure someone paid the few grand to get this added on the to property originally, will at least see if I can make something of it.

If I understand the windows correctly for points, I should start looking around day 303 from the travel date for inventory?


----------



## ampaholic (Mar 3, 2013)

Smokatoke said:


> Ive read people just let their membership lapse and it fell out of the points system automatically? I am thinking about using points for the next year or two to see how it plays out. Figure someone paid the few grand to get this added on the to property originally, will at least see if I can make something of it.
> 
> If I understand the windows correctly for points, I should start looking around day 303 from the travel date for inventory?



Correct - 303 days unless you want to use your home group or home resort or home week. 

RCI Points general reservation window opening is only 303 days out, so it is a poor performer for premium weeks. The day the 303 day window opens there is nothing (nada, zip, zilch) for Yellowstone, Jackson Hole, Coast of Oregon, or Quality Pacific coast resorts because the owners (like me) have gobbled up the premium weeks at 16 or 14 or 12 months out.

RCI Points are great for last minute, long stays, and low seasons but the top weeks at scarce resorts just don't make it through the gauntlet to the opening of the 10 month window.

RCI Points are great for "overbuilt" areas such as Orlando, Las Vegas and Hawaii since there are "lots" of premium weeks, just don't expect to get a whale watching week on Maui at the 303 day opening. :annoyed:

And I don't think it all that much better in RCI Weeks for so called "Fancy" weeks - I think the owners of those super weeks either keep them or rent them out for big bucks.


----------



## Smokatoke (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you again for all the info, you have basically confirmed one of my main suspicions about rci points and the remaining availability by day 303. 

But you make commentary about RCI weeks being same? In week trade if you get a two year window isn't the odds of getting a prime spot much better? This alone makes me want to jump out of points ASAP...


----------



## Smokatoke (Mar 3, 2013)

Question about points and ongoing search... Since I can only use point at the 303 day window, does that mean that the ability to ongoing search up to two years out is pointless? Since DVC properties appear to post 7 months out does that mean point are more beneficial in this case?


----------



## ampaholic (Mar 3, 2013)

Smokatoke said:


> But you make commentary about RCI weeks being same? In week trade if you get a two year window isn't the odds of getting a prime spot much better? This alone makes me want to jump out of points ASAP...



Well even at two years you will find owners holding on to their "fancy" weeks (the really really prime weeks) for their own use or to rent out. If they never get deposited into RCI Weeks, you can't get them out. 

Also there is some opinion here that you will be competing with RCI itself - if a "fancy week" is deposited RCI will only make it available in their rental program to generate cash instead of an exchange.

some call them *R*ents *C*ondominiums *I*nstead!


----------



## ampaholic (Mar 3, 2013)

Smokatoke said:


> Question about points and ongoing search... Since I can only use point at the 303 day window, does that mean that the ability to ongoing search up to two years out is pointless? Since DVC properties appear to post 7 months out does that mean point are more beneficial in this case?



I don;t think there are "ongoing searches" in points - only weeks.

I don't do DVC so I am no help there, sorry. Perhaps Christine will post (Chriskre) she is the DVC whizz and she uses RCI Points alot.


----------



## Smokatoke (Mar 5, 2013)

ampaholic said:


> If you have opened an RCI Points account you will get a complementary "weeks" account as well - but you have to call RCI and set it up.
> 
> With your complementary "weeks" account you can shop the weeks side to your heart content - however without a week to deposit you won't be able to exchange on the weeks side (no TPU in your account).
> 
> ...



Found my answer


----------

